# None of my friends in my lunch?



## sarah089 (Aug 28, 2013)

So, yesterday I got my schedule, and none of my friends are in my lunch period. Some people I know have my lunch, but I barely talk to them. 
This is the first year I'm going to have to sit by myself, and it honestly terrifies me. 
I can't just skip lunch, since my school has tons of teachers in the hallways, and it would look suspicious if I were to just walk around the school. Also, I can't go to the library, since they require a library pass. The first day of school is like a week away, and I've been nervous. I don't want people to judge me, being the only person sitting alone.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

I had the same schedule as you. I panicked and was nervous, but I made due and talked to people. Usually wandering the halls wasted time, but you can't really do that as you've said. Can you get a library pass somehow? Or maybe walk around/ride a bike outside?


----------



## carolinexo (May 12, 2013)

I understand how you feel, i've almost always been alone for lunch during high school and it sucks. It's really tough to not have a friend to hang out with and yes some immature brats are going to judge you, BUT who has never been judged right? The most important thing that you should do right now is to NEVER (or at least try not to) show others that you're bothered by being alone. Try to kill time by distracting yourself (such as reading a book, playing with your phone, drawing etc.) so that you wouldn't seem awkward. The more you think and worry about what others think about you, the more awkward you're gonna look and the higher the possibility that people are going to notice+judge. So yeah, that the best advice I can give you..
p.s. I'm in college now and facing the same problem (don't have a friend with me in some of my classes while all my classmates are in their own cliques). I'm also learning and trying my best to seem like i'm not bothered by being alone and it kinda does work out for me, cheers~ We can get through this! <3


----------

